# Accountant



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi 
Sorry if this has been asked before but I could not see any links - Does anyone know or recommend an English speaking accountant between Caldas and Alcobaca? General day to day stuff and dealing with tax authorities etc.
Many thanks


----------

